# plant ID pls.possibly blyxa sp.



## bienlim (Feb 10, 2006)

its the one at the back on the right side.when i first got this plant i thoght it was B.japonica as it grows it went to look like B.aubertii which is the one at left side at the back,but this one it just kept growing and it doesnt turn reddish like aubertii this one is bright green.anybody knws what plant is this and just remembered that it has flowers like japonica and aubertii.just why i thought it might be blyxa sp. i could be wrong so if u guys can help me out that would be great thanks....


----------



## bienlim (Feb 10, 2006)

*Name That Plant!!!!! tons of pics*

POSTED THIS IN THE OTHER FORUM AND NOBODT SEEMS TO IDENTIFY IT,IT LOOK LIKE A BLYXA SPC. AND IT ALSO GIVES THE SAME FLOWERS AS THE B.AUBETII THAT I HAVE










































































HERE IS ITE PIC. SIDE BY SIDE WITH THE AUBERTTI,AUBERTII IS THE ONE ON THE LEFT AND THE UNKNOWN ON THE RIGHT


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would guess it is a Blyxa species. Does the root structure look similar to japonica and aubertii?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like _Blyxa aubertii_.









_Blxya aubertii flower_

-John N.


----------



## bienlim (Feb 10, 2006)

it has definately the same roots as aubertii but definately not the same plant as u can see in the first and last pics. aubertii is the one in the back left and the unknown plant is in the right.could this be new to the hobby?


----------

